# how soon to rebreed



## s&kfatrms (Mar 12, 2013)

I've  got 2 does that kitted on 2/25/13 , one had 3 the other gave birth to 8 , how long should I wait to rebreed them?


----------



## brentr (Mar 12, 2013)

Depends on lots of factors: body condition of the does, how well the litters are growing, your need/desire for large production numbers, cage space, etc.  Re-breeding intervals range from 1 day to several weeks or months.  You don't say anything about the breed of rabbit, or your purpose in breeding them.  That would factor in as well.

Regardless of which of the forementioned factors apply to you, and how, the suggestion I would make is don't breed them again if you don't have a particular reason TO breed them.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 12, 2013)

A website said to re-breed after the litter is weaned,


----------



## s&kfatrms (Mar 12, 2013)

brentr said:
			
		

> Depends on lots of factors: body condition of the does, how well the litters are growing, your need/desire for large production numbers, cage space, etc.  Re-breeding intervals range from 1 day to several weeks or months.  You don't say anything about the breed of rabbit, or your purpose in breeding them.  That would factor in as well.
> 
> Regardless of which of the forementioned factors apply to you, and how, the suggestion I would make is don't breed them again if you don't have a particular reason TO breed them.


They are NZ meat rabbits and I raise them to sell


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 13, 2013)

the doe with only 3 kits I would rebreed a week or two before you wean her kits, if you have cage space to have litters that soon.  The other doe I may also rebred that soon, but if she is loosing weight then I woudl wait a week or so after you wean her kits to get some weight back on her.  Of course if you are trying to get them to kindle at the sam time then you would go with when the best time is for the doe with 8 kits.  We will give our rabbits a litle rest in the summer when the heat is the biggest problem for us.


----------



## s&kfatrms (Mar 13, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> the doe with only 3 kits I would rebreed a week or two before you wean her kits, if you have cage space to have litters that soon.  The other doe I may also rebred that soon, but if she is loosing weight then I woudl wait a week or so after you wean her kits to get some weight back on her.  Of course if you are trying to get them to kindle at the sam time then you would go with when the best time is for the doe with 8 kits.  We will give our rabbits a litle rest in the summer when the heat is the biggest problem for us.


Thanks I have been debating on rebreeding those two does at all because I plan to keep a few of these for replacements, and I have 5 other does bred at the moment.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 13, 2013)

s&kfatrms said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like you are busy and maybe going to run out of pen space. keep in mind if you don't breed them in the next month or so after weaning them you need to be careful you don't get them too fat.  Excess fat on them is the worse thing you can do for them for their future breeding.


----------



## hitnspit (Apr 3, 2013)

rule of thumb for us is 42 days after they give birth. It has worked well for us for 2 years now. If you wean at 4 weeks this gives mom a week off before starting all over again.....jim


----------

